# Wanted: Needed: Pancake Arm Balancer / Also Need A Source For Shunt Wire??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

For some t-jet shunt wire for use on the bottom of the chassis?? ANd what type of Traction Magnets do you use for holding them down?? Is one enuff??

Where do I find braid for the pick ups?? What brand?

How can I easily make a balancer for the pancake motors? 

Razor blades? How do you mount them? What type of a stand can I fab up??

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

The braids are just desoldering braid found at Radio Shack. 

You can use Neo magnets on the bottom. Ebay has plenty for cheap.

It depends on power vs traction, if you need one or two. The more magnetic downforce, the more "weight" the car has to move, so its a trial and error process. 

I made a simple balancing tool using a small 15 dollar gear press, two bolts, a couple of nuts, and two neo magnets . works awesome and is only a few dollars to make. Or you can use razor blades. Do a google search for how to balance a pancake armature, and you can find information and pictures.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ut oh sounds like joe65 has the drag car buildin bug !ya better start lookin for some wheelie bars too.joe in the past i have stripped some wire then twisted a few strands together then i just tinned them with a touch of solder. worked ok fer me , but i have never built a drag car.good luck and post a pic or 2 we like pics!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

JoeS,

HO World has a good tute for the balancer build.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno said:


> The braids are just desoldering braid found at Radio Shack.
> 
> You can use Neo magnets on the bottom. Ebay has plenty for cheap.
> 
> ...


You have a pic of what you made?? :hat:



joegri said:


> ut oh sounds like joe65 has the drag car buildin bug !ya better start lookin for some wheelie bars too.joe in the past i have stripped some wire then twisted a few strands together then i just tinned them with a touch of solder. worked ok fer me , but i have never built a drag car.good luck and post a pic or 2 we like pics!


LMAO!!! You know it Joe. I heard monster cable un done works good too. 4 starnds and twist em gently. What I heard, I haven't tried it yet. Trying to gather all the parts I need. I will keep posting pics in my Shy High Thread so keep a look out:thumbsup::thumbsup:




Bill Hall said:


> JoeS,
> 
> HO World has a good tute for the balancer build.


I will look Bill thanks.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> JoeS,
> 
> HO World has a good tute for the balancer build.


Didn't have any luck. Can you link me up dude??:freak:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You have a pic of what you made?? :hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

The picture is in this thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285572


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I still like the poising tools over the magnetic type (I have both) if you watch on e-bay you can pick up a good poising tool for around $25. I use a straw & gently blow on it to make it rotate, you get where you can spin pole to pole in a short time.

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I still like the poising tools over the magnetic type (I have both) if you watch on e-bay you can pick up a good poising tool for around $25. I use a straw & gently blow on it to make it rotate, you get where you can spin pole to pole in a short time.
> 
> Boosted



Hmm poising tool? I don't know what this is. You have a picture or link?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Its a watchmakers tool, seen many at garage sales & flea markets, most people have no clue what they are.
watch makers used them to balance the wheels & gears in watches.

Anyway, here is a link to several on e-bay
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=poising+tool

Boosted


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=tdrt&action=display&thread=1736
Here is a link to how I balance arms using parts I already have around the work bench. 


Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=tdrt&action=display&thread=1736
> Here is a link to how I balance arms using parts I already have around the work bench.
> 
> 
> ...



Eric, What is the position of the vise? Is it in a vertical position? How do you keep the arm from falling down? If one side in on the magnet?

I am a little confused.



Can someone show me a home made jig with the razon blades please?:dude:


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

The vise is mounted to my table in its normal horizontal position. The magnetic field of the magnets holds the arms up. Give it a try it is very simple

Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> The vise is mounted to my table in its normal horizontal position. The magnetic field of the magnets holds the arms up. Give it a try it is very simple
> 
> Eric
> www.mobydiditperformance.com



I will hit my local Harbor Freight abd see what they have in the way of small vises and devices.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Shut wire - go to a local slot car shop and get a 1' piece of lead wire. Then strip it - it is made up of 7 - 10 stranded bundles of wires. It is the same thing that 1/24th scale racers use for shunting of the brushes.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I will hit my local Harbor Freight abd see what they have in the way of small vises and devices.
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:


Thats where mine came from. Think it was around 15 bucks. Shameless plug time but if you can make it to my race next weekend I can give you a demo 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=316194


Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

glueside said:


> Shut wire - go to a local slot car shop and get a 1' piece of lead wire. Then strip it - it is made up of 7 - 10 stranded bundles of wires. It is the same thing that 1/24th scale racers use for shunting of the brushes.


You mean the battery lead cable? I have some in my garage from my trunk battery kit leftover??




usdra said:


> Thats where mine came from. Think it was around 15 bucks. Shameless plug time but if you can make it to my race next weekend I can give you a demo
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=316194
> 
> 
> ...


9.99 in sale. 2 1/2 in press vise. Score. 1.99 for a 3 inch level. I will be at the allentown show. See you there Eric. Since I am going I also grabbed a battery powered portable hand held magnifier 1.99 . The eyes are going


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

No - the lead wire that we use from the guide flag to the motor. It is extremely flexible and will take a lot of abuse. Brands that come to mind are Koford, TQ, Slick 7.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

glueside said:


> No - the lead wire that we use from the guide flag to the motor. It is extremely flexible and will take a lot of abuse. Brands that come to mind are Koford, TQ, Slick 7.


Ahh I see. I will try to get some. Where do you get it?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

You can order it from any 1/24th scale slot car track in your area. You may be able to find one using this link:

http://www.oldweirdherald.com/raceways/

If not look up PCH:

http://www.e-slotcar.com/page.home


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

any suppliers of 1/24 scale and maybe 1/32 scale race stuff have fine braided shunt wire. yes, shunts can be made from many types of wires, but, the finer the strand, the more amperage will be able to travel. amperage travels through the molecules on the outside of each wire. if you have a solid wire of the same gauge as a fine stranded, twisted set of wires, you will get much better performance from the fine wire. the voltage doesn't care, it travels through all the molecules. but, amperage is picky. so, if you supply a whole bunch of routes via the fine strands, you will get quicker times.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> any suppliers of 1/24 scale and maybe 1/32 scale race stuff have fine braided shunt wire. yes, shunts can be made from many types of wires, but, the finer the strand, the more amperage will be able to travel. amperage travels through the molecules on the outside of each wire. if you have a solid wire of the same gauge as a fine stranded, twisted set of wires, you will get much better performance from the fine wire. the voltage doesn't care, it travels through all the molecules. but, amperage is picky. so, if you supply a whole bunch of routes via the fine strands, you will get quicker times.


Ahh so I want tiny thin strands. The chassis I have here looks to have about 4 to 6 strands. I am downstairs and don't have it in front of me but I will check. But it is stripped. No insulation correct Al?


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

9.99 in sale. 2 1/2 in press vise. Score. 1.99 for a 3 inch level. I will be at the allentown show. See you there Eric. Since I am going I also grabbed a battery powered portable hand held magnifier 1.99 . The eyes are going[/QUOTE]



Cool, sounds like you got what you need. Unfortunatly I can't make the Allentown show. My work schedule changed & I have to work this Saturday so I can have off for my race next Saturday. Give Hank & Al some grief for me


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

usdra said:


> 9.99 in sale. 2 1/2 in press vise. Score. 1.99 for a 3 inch level. I will be at the allentown show. See you there Eric. Since I am going I also grabbed a battery powered portable hand held magnifier 1.99 . The eyes are going




Cool, sounds like you got what you need. Unfortunatly I can't make the Allentown show. My work schedule changed & I have to work this Saturday so I can have off for my race next Saturday. Give Hank & Al some grief for me[/QUOTE]


Ahh sorry bro. I guess the pril Drag Race then.

I will try and drive Al and Hank both nuts tomorrow!!!!:devil::woohoo:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

You could also try those cheap cables they give when you buy a/v equipment.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I long time a got pack of shoes that had lot solder on the top of the shoe step.
plus the braids and shunt wire already connected. they use the solder as weight to keep the shoes down.

on the balancer, i have had the poising tool and the magnet setup but the best and easiest setup is the VRP balancer with the enabler tool, this has very little friction and the arm does not walk or stick.


----------

